# Dead plants as fertilizer?



## Anonymous (22 Jul 2010)

This is a bit out there but can dead plants (dead organic matter) be spread along the bottom of a tank before the substrate is put in to act as a fertilizer when its broken down by bacteria??


----------



## ceg4048 (23 Jul 2010)

Yes, any organic matter on the bottom of the sediment will feed the bacteria. You can just as easily use mulm or detritus from a filter or other sediment. If you use too much though then you will create anoxic (low oxygen) conditions which will then  foster anaerobic activity in the sediment. If you're going to use dead plants, then best to dry them to a crisp in an oven (or in the sun), grind/crumble the residue and spread thin layers of it on the bottom.

Cheers,


----------



## Anonymous (23 Jul 2010)

Exactly what I was thinking but thanks for the reinforcement.
Cheers


----------

